# Grinding valve stems



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought maybe I'd contribute an idea to SBF, since you guys have been so helpful to me.

I've restored power to two Tecumseh motors this season by grinding the valve stems for proper clearance. The issue with doing that is how to get a controlled grind that's flat across the stem. The solution I came up with was to drill a 1/4" hole through a piece of wood and clamp it to my drill press table. Then offset the table a bit and use a cheap grinding wheel with arbor in the drill press. Push the valve up through the center hole in the table and you can get very controlled pressure on the valve stem.










I think it's simpler than setting up a v-block and grinding against the side of your bench grinder wheel.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good idea Dave!

A "lil' bit" fancier than my emery cloth!!


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I used a flat file, worked great for me


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Neat idea Dave!


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

That's too much messing around for me, I just free hand them on the side of a bench grinder wheel. I also know how to keep them square.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

RAYAR said:


> That's too much messing around for me, I just free hand them on the side of a bench grinder wheel. I also know how to keep them square.



That's exactly what i do.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

I like it !


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

eyeboltman said:


> i like it !


x 2


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I just bring them into work and set up on a surface grinder. Set up, grind, and break down takes less than 5 mins. Perfect length and perfectly square. Nothing like having the right tool for the job.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Still a great set up Dave!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

yuh ... a drill press is a versatile machine


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Ah,

That's a good idea! Might finally make use of my 1930s Canedy-Otto drill press.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice Dave.


----------

